# Outlook 2000] Email-Vorlagen erstellen



## Moritz123 (10. Dezember 2003)

Hallo!

ich versende immer wieder Emails aus Outlook 2000, die den selben Inhalt haben bzw nur um persönliche Daten verändert sind. Da ich die Emails nicht immer neu schreiben will, würde ich gerne, ähnlich Word, Vorlagen erstellen, die mir diese Aufgaben abnehmen.
Gibt es die Möglichkeit aus Outlook direkt, also ohne Word als Mail-Editor zu verwenden, Vorlagen zu erstellen?

Vielen Dank!


----------



## Daniel Mannheimer (10. Dezember 2003)

Erstell dir doch verschiedene Signaturen, die kannst du dann bequem einfügen.


----------

